# Wheel sealant spray????



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Is there a wheel sealant that you can just spray on cleaned wheels and leave, no buffing. 
Cheers.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Opti seal, Zymol wheel coat


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyone using the Zymol sealant?
I'm using Poorboys wheel sealant at the mo but I want to add a little more after each wash, at the mo I spray red mist and wipe on wipe off but I would like something dedicated for wheels but with no added work ( lazy in my old age).


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> Anyone using the Zymol sealant?
> I'm using Poorboys wheel sealant at the mo but I want to add a little more after each wash, at the mo I spray red mist and wipe on wipe off but I would like something dedicated for wheels but with no added work ( lazy in my old age).


The Zymol is more of a sacrificial layer that the brake dust sticks to and is washed off when you clean the wheels so have to reapply.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

That doesn't bother me to much as I wash the car once a week. So if it's really as simple as spray on walk away I would be quite happy.


----------



## gillywig2 (Jan 13, 2009)

http://armorall.com/products/view_product.php?product_id=33&main_group=3&category_index=wheel


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

i was looking for something like this, i hate cleaning wheels, and brake dust on my R32 cakes my wheels a day after cleaning them. I used AF toughcoat a couple of weeks back and didnt really help. also tried poorboys wheel sealant (admittedly only one coat) and wasnt impressed by that either. Would love something that could be applied then will only require a hose pipe to wash the brake dust away.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Zaino Clear Seal (ZCS) is ideal


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Gtechniq C5 - not a spray solution but once it's on there it's ON THERE!! and you can top it off with C1.5 if you like!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

gillywig2 said:


> http://armorall.com/products/view_product.php?product_id=33&main_group=3&category_index=wheel


Cheers this stuff looks good. 
Where do you get it from ?
Steve.


----------



## Silent VR6 (Apr 1, 2012)

Seen it in halfurds


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

s.bailey said:


> Gtechniq C5 - not a spray solution but once it's on there it's ON THERE!! and you can top it off with C1.5 if you like!


I'm going to get the wheels refurb in the summer and will have them C5 treated then.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Defo Opti Seal or Zaino Clear Seal


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Watch this space............


----------

